# Hello From Oregon



## oregonmedicinal (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello,
Long time grower looking to share knowledge base and expand current grow network. Looking for ideas on co-ops and land rentals.
Peace,
OM


----------



## Jack Larson (Mar 25, 2011)

HI OM , before I introduce myself I need to know, are you a DUCK or a BEAVER ? as I am a DUCK in a BEAVER pond. Either way welcome. Lots of good info. here.The only dumb question is the question not asked. see ya around campus .


----------

